# 15-20 $$$/acre



## Dickson (Nov 16, 2017)

Looking for land within an hour of tifton. Willing to pay up to $20/acre depending on location. Looking for the 2018 season


----------



## Dickson (Dec 2, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Dickson (Dec 26, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Dickson (Jan 6, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Dickson (Jan 13, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Dickson (Jan 15, 2018)

May consider a nearby club


----------



## Dickson (Jan 20, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Triple C (Jan 20, 2018)

Dickson...Persistence is a virtue.  You keep bumping this and somebody with some land gonna come along make you a deal.  Hope you find a good piece of land!


----------



## rance56 (Jan 20, 2018)

did yall ever thnk if u were willing to pay 15-20 an acre that it would still be hard to find some to lease


----------



## Dickson (Jan 31, 2018)

I've got posts on two facebook pages also and still nothing.


----------



## Dickson (Feb 9, 2018)

Bump


----------

